# Spark Plugs



## Speedvision97 (Mar 28, 2004)

I am trying to prepare for a race i have this friday against a Nissan Sentra Spec V and i am not sure what type of spark plugs are best for my Maxima... i know that they have to be hot plugs but what would work best....any suggestions and what website do i look at would be much appreciated.... thank you 


LoLo ​


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

If you're doing it yourself and don't mind changing them every 30k then go with NGK Coppers.

NGK Part # BK5RE-11

Coppers give a better spark than Platinums.


----------

